# Gtechniq launch offer - limited time 10% off everything



## DetailedClean

Detailed Clean is always looking to add new brands to the site, the newest we are pleased to announce is Gtechniq.

We are now an official stockist of Gtechniq products in the UK.

As a specical launch offer until the 25th Feb we have 10% off all Gtechniq products stock up now.


----------



## K.M

:thumb:


----------



## DetailedClean

Reminder: only a few days left of this offer.


----------



## k9vnd

Keep them coming andrew:thumb:


----------

